
Show HN: Personal Growth Platform for Founders - maximzavadskiy
http://www.growthclub.online/
======
maximzavadskiy
Hi HackerNews!

I noticed here entrepreneurs would often discuss mindsets and different
approaches to improving oneself. This makes perfect sense to me, as the
ability to think clearly, make fast and good decisions and be productive are
critical for entrepreneurs. I believe that actually as much as we focus on
company growth we should focus on our personal growth as the main success
factor for your venture.

These personal growth conversations happen mostly spontaneously, like in
r/Entrepreneur. Can we make the effort to consciously grow & improve ourselves
as a weekly practice?

I started to build a platform focusing on the founder's personal growth.
Founders sign up and paired-up each week, connect via videoconference to coach
each other on their unique goals, whether it is to improve discipline, focus,
creativity, decision-making - any kind of meta-skill goal. Every week you will
meet a different founder - to maximize diversity of viewpoints on your
situation and exchange tools & approaches different founders use. To
facilitate interactions we would regularly send bite-sized content about
frameworks and tools to have better conversations.

So far it is a basic system and we just started. I wonder what would you like
to have in your perfect programme for founder’s personal development? Any
ideas for a better way to facilitate the whole process online?

~~~
vira28
Great work.

I have been using Lunchclub for the last 6 months in the Bay Area. It's very
helpful.

~~~
maximzavadskiy
Heard of that! How is your experience with the conversations? What are the
common topics you talk about?

~~~
vira28
So far good. Didn’t have any no shows. Mostly around Habits, tech, finance.

